# ride today



## ianwoodi (8 Apr 2013)

went on a ride to leek today bad idea got to top of axe edge 20mph side winds nearly blew off my bike How do you cope with a strong side wind. I think tomorrow i will head down A6 to stockport little bit more sheltered


----------

